# Cpt code 3120f



## melina.zyph@yahoo.com (Feb 27, 2017)

I am trying to find out where I can go to get the charge amount for this code, or if anyone knows what the charge amount would be. I have looked it up in the 2017 Medicare Fee Schedule and even called Medicare. Any help would be grateful.


----------



## thomas7331 (Feb 27, 2017)

1320F is a category II code - these are used for informational reporting only, not for submitting charges or making payment.  Most providers will submit these with a $0.00 charge, but if for providers whose billing systems don't accept a zero dollar charge, they're often submitted with a $0.01 charge.


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 27, 2017)

You would bill $0 or a penny if your system cant handle a $0 charge. Its a performance measurement not an actual service.


----------

